# Nice cities in America



## finy (May 22, 2010)

What cities would you guys recommened to visit and live for a few months?

Id ideally like a city with good warm weather as much as possible,

large population with interests in fitness,

not to expensive to rent room in flat/appartment

Thanks, if you could name a few places with that in mind, I will research them.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

finy said:


> What cities would you guys recommened to visit and live for a few months?
> 
> Id ideally like a city with good warm weather as much as possible,
> 
> ...


Remember - you will not be able to work and 90 days is your maximum stay unless you apply for and receive a B visa. Leases generally run six months minimum with 1-2 months deposit. Extended stay hotels start around $200/week for bed-bugs-r-us but I have never seen any payment but credit card. Google is your best friend to find statistics from fitness to weather.


----------



## ronwhitebridge (Jan 10, 2011)

*Miami*



finy said:


> What cities would you guys recommened to visit and live for a few months?
> 
> Id ideally like a city with good warm weather as much as possible,
> 
> ...


well in Miami there are a lot of well trimmed silicon boobies and muscle men showing off their money in South Beach and other flashy suburbs.
But in the city their are still nice places to be rented for decent money. I think Miami is a very interesting city and i love the Latino influences there.
Just check it out on a short trip
Good Luck


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

ronwhitebridge said:


> well in Miami there are a lot of well trimmed silicon boobies and muscle men showing off their money in South Beach and other flashy suburbs.
> But in the city their are still nice places to be rented for decent money. I think Miami is a very interesting city and i love the Latino influences there.
> Just check it out on a short trip
> Good Luck




Miami, FL
San Diego, CA
Savannah, GA
Austin, TX
Santa Fe, NM
Charleston, SC

Check out Craigslist for st apartments or rooms. You shouldn´t have a huge problem. Each of the cities I mentioned have a very different feel. Savannah and Charleston are the most similar and examples of the deep South. Austin has a great music scene. Santa Fe is just desert-y cool and very earthy crunchy. San Diego is sun and fun, California style and probably will be the most fit oriented of the list. Miami is fab for food, people watching, the Latino influence and th emost global overall.
Have fun.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

It sounds like you want to go to San Diego. Places do depend on the months you are there, as many places begin to warm up and others heat up.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Austin, TX would be a good option. 

Denver, CO in the summer is really nice. 

Southern California and Florida are very nice and have great weather, but relatively expensive. Rather than Miami, check out Tampa/St. Petersburg, FL. The same weather as Miami, but more affordable.

Check out Craigslist.com in those cities. You should be able to find ads for short-term leases, or maybe sub-leases for apartments.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Can anyone comment on St Augustine, Florida?? Haven't been there but thinking about purchasing a home there. Not necessarily looking at a "family" community, but that's not an issue. Interested in safety, and most importantly the weather. Is it in the path of bad weather, e.g., hurricanes?? 

TIA


----------



## ajocean (Feb 20, 2011)

Id try a do 2 trips. For 1 trip I would travel the West Coast, and for the other I'd do the east coast. 
A lot would also depend on the time of year you want to visit. A lot of people would not want to visit the hot humid climates of the south east in summer. Equally, you may want to avoid the snow zones in winter.
I havent yet visitied the east coast aside from NEw York and Boston (2 great cities), but for the West Coast in the Summer I would definatley visit San Diego, San Francisco, Portland and Seattle. I live in Portland, and everone bikes, its still a hippy city its cheap and theres great public transport!


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

*St Augustine*



Sunset said:


> Can anyone comment on St Augustine, Florida?? Haven't been there but thinking about purchasing a home there. Not necessarily looking at a "family" community, but that's not an issue. Interested in safety, and most importantly the weather. Is it in the path of bad weather, e.g., hurricanes??
> 
> TIA


I moved from Ma. to Florida close to 2 years ago, but vacationed in St. Augustine for close to 10 yrs.(with parents) If you MUST move to Florida, St. Augustine is a fair choice,meaning on a scale of 1-10, I'd rate it a 6 out of other areas. It is the most historic area of Florida with large historic homes and white sand beaches. Whether it is athletic or not, Florida isn't the healthiest of states to live in. Although it's warm, that doesn't mean everone is out being active, probably the opposite because it is so warm.
I am only living here because my husbands company transfered us. I alwasy thought it would be wonderful, but it is not. If you have any detailed questions you'd like to ask about specifics, please contact me and I will give you the best answer I can. I just do not want you to be clouded by the natural beauty of Florida, especially if you have children, there are much, much better places to eaise them in America. I know you stated you want warm, but the northern states are amongst the best. I have a friend who lives in Georgia, near the caost, not inland, and she loves it. Also have friends in North Carolina and they love it as well. Good luck on your search, America is a large country and everyone will have their own opinions. Research and research some more, please look at all the statistics, especially crime rates (Florida is a disaster!)


----------



## ArmyStrongMD (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmmegna said:


> I moved from Ma. to Florida close to 2 years ago, but vacationed in St. Augustine for close to 10 yrs.(with parents) If you MUST move to Florida, St. Augustine is a fair choice,meaning on a scale of 1-10, I'd rate it a 6 out of other areas. It is the most historic area of Florida with large historic homes and white sand beaches. Whether it is athletic or not, Florida isn't the healthiest of states to live in. Although it's warm, that doesn't mean everone is out being active, probably the opposite because it is so warm.
> I am only living here because my husbands company transfered us. I alwasy thought it would be wonderful, but it is not. If you have any detailed questions you'd like to ask about specifics, please contact me and I will give you the best answer I can. I just do not want you to be clouded by the natural beauty of Florida, especially if you have children, there are much, much better places to eaise them in America. I know you stated you want warm, but the northern states are amongst the best. I have a friend who lives in Georgia, near the caost, not inland, and she loves it. Also have friends in North Carolina and they love it as well. Good luck on your search, America is a large country and everyone will have their own opinions. Research and research some more, please look at all the statistics, especially crime rates (Florida is a disaster!)


I'm curious, what part of Florida you are in? I have been all over the US and the only place I would consider living on the eastern half (other than Florida) is Chicago. I lived in the North for over 20 years, and the only thing I miss is the proximity to Canada (being able to take a day trip to Canada was awesome). I wouldn't trade the gorgeous beaches and sunshine for the icy roads and ridiculous wind chills. 

I did a lot of research in Florida and California (and visited both extensively) before choosing the Tampa/Clearwater/St Pete area. It sounds like whatever city you're in is a poor fit for your situation. The smaller cities don't have everything I'd want but in Tampa you can have all the big city activities, gorgeous beaches (Clearwater, Siesta Key not too far), and beautiful homes in nice communities (Carrolwood for instance). While I would definitely admit that in the Northern these wonderful little communities are easier to come by, if you find the right place to live in Florida it is paradise. It's almost like being on vacation all the time.


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

*Orlando*



ArmyStrongMD said:


> I'm curious, what part of Florida you are in? I have been all over the US and the only place I would consider living on the eastern half (other than Florida) is Chicago. I lived in the North for over 20 years, and the only thing I miss is the proximity to Canada (being able to take a day trip to Canada was awesome). I wouldn't trade the gorgeous beaches and sunshine for the icy roads and ridiculous wind chills.
> 
> I did a lot of research in Florida and California (and visited both extensively) before choosing the Tampa/Clearwater/St Pete area. It sounds like whatever city you're in is a poor fit for your situation. The smaller cities don't have everything I'd want but in Tampa you can have all the big city activities, gorgeous beaches (Clearwater, Siesta Key not too far), and beautiful homes in nice communities (Carrolwood for instance). While I would definitely admit that in the Northern these wonderful little communities are easier to come by, if you find the right place to live in Florida it is paradise. It's almost like being on vacation all the time.


I knew when writing my opinion I would receive many responses both positive and negative and was sure to keep my "true" opinions to myself and hold back a bit. Florida is usually cut 50/50 by positive and negative responses by it's residences. I live in Orlando and have also lived in many, many areas of the country. I find Florida to be the worst place I have ever lived and quite possibly the worst place to raise children. I 

HAVE to live here, that is why I am here. My usbands company transfers him regularly depending on where they are building there newest stores and for now , it is Florida. Does Florida have beauty? Well it has beaches and the gulf coast is far batter than anywhere else. But lets be honest here, I love in an amazing upscale area, but the second I drive outside my area I have to role up my windows,lock the doors and wish that I could put on something to cover my eyes. I no longer watch the local news becaseu it disgusts me so much. The crime rate, the sexual assault and the the outright horrendous nature of the people is insulting and appauling. 
I am thrilled that you are happy in the Tamoa, St. Pete area, we travel there frequently for my daughters career(she is a model/actress), but even with it's beauty, I would never in my life choose to live in the state of Florida and would not want any friends or family to move hear either. I would choose to stay only up north, even if I detest the cold (and LOVE Canada) I beg myhusband weekly to transfer at the risk of divorce, but luckily, he is good humored and in love, otherwise we would be just another Floridian statistic in what I like to call the "cesspool" of the country.


----------



## ArmyStrongMD (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmmegna said:


> I knew when writing my opinion I would receive many responses both positive and negative and was sure to keep my "true" opinions to myself and hold back a bit. Florida is usually cut 50/50 by positive and negative responses by it's residences. I live in Orlando and have also lived in many, many areas of the country. I find Florida to be the worst place I have ever lived and quite possibly the worst place to raise children. I
> 
> HAVE to live here, that is why I am here. My usbands company transfers him regularly depending on where they are building there newest stores and for now , it is Florida. Does Florida have beauty? Well it has beaches and the gulf coast is far batter than anywhere else. But lets be honest here, I love in an amazing upscale area, but the second I drive outside my area I have to role up my windows,lock the doors and wish that I could put on something to cover my eyes. I no longer watch the local news becaseu it disgusts me so much. The crime rate, the sexual assault and the the outright horrendous nature of the people is insulting and appauling.
> I am thrilled that you are happy in the Tamoa, St. Pete area, we travel there frequently for my daughters career(she is a model/actress), but even with it's beauty, I would never in my life choose to live in the state of Florida and would not want any friends or family to move hear either. I would choose to stay only up north, even if I detest the cold (and LOVE Canada) I beg myhusband weekly to transfer at the risk of divorce, but luckily, he is good humored and in love, otherwise we would be just another Floridian statistic in what I like to call the "cesspool" of the country.


Living in Orlando I see where you're coming from LOL. I absolutely hate that city. Much of rural Florida is populated with white trash and most cities are loaded with people who only speak Spanish or at least speak it as their primary language and have mediocre English. Tampa/Clearwater are the only places I would live in Florida. I live in a gated community and we have our own shopping/bars/restaurants on the island. I don't go into bad areas and I never see beat up POS cars with 22" chrome rims in my neighborhood. The only big thing I would change is make it illegal to stand on medians begging. The beggars are quite annoying and their presence is accepted by the local authorities, if not encouraged (giving them vests to increase visibility).


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha..I'm so glad your not offended by my response and you have pegged Florida perfectly! Such a pretty state, it's a shame, it really is. We HAD to move to Orlando as well since it is centrally located to all of my husbands stores. I am personally pushing for England within 5 years..myhusband says he'll do his best! Can't ask for more than that!
Take care
Lisa


----------

